# hi- im from north east- sunderland



## candykisses18 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi im not a breeder but i am intrested in maybe becoming one which is why i joined the forum any information on starting out would be helpful and also if theres any breeders with females for sale i have two males and i am currently researching mice breeding, genes, mutations etc to see how to get started. i am also studying a science based degree at university which is also providing me with plenty of information on genetics and variations, causeof mutations etc.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the forum.

What sort of breeder do you plan to be exhibition or hobby? and what varieties are you planning on breeding?
I breed Blacks, Blues and Rumpwhites in various colours and often have mice available-although I am a long way from you.

Attending the National Mouse Club shows is a really good way to learn about breeding and an ideal place for picking up quality stock from reputable and experienced breeders. 
Good Luck.

Ian


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum.

I have moved some posts from this topic as it was getting slightly off topic

The moved posts can be found here


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------

